# Sooooo many choices!



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Need opinions......adding another ATV to the fleet. Currently have 2006 Polaris Sportsman 700 with 60" Eagle straight plow. Going with the Boss XT ATV plow for sure this time around. I am tossed up between the Polaris Sportsman 570 touring SP and the Artic Cat 550 TRV XT. Going with the 2 up ATV this time around so the kiddo can hit the trails in the off season with me. I will also be running a SnowEx junior 325 spreader on the back of this ATV. Any suggestions, past experiences, ect would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Off the Hip I'd say Polaris if this is for you kid to get started on and be a plowing quad, If your doing all the driving on it, Id say the Artic cat,

I have Honda ATV's so take my thoughts for what they are worth!


----------

